
HireWheel data shows these neighborhoods are investing the most in real estate - brandonlipman
http://www.bizjournals.com/cincinnati/blog/2016/02/these-cincinnati-neighborhoods-are-investing-the.html?utm_content=bufferb04f9&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
brandonlipman
Here is an excerpt from the post:

Data obtained by HireWheel show that Oakley has seen the biggest increase in
the number of permits issued to perform property improvement work between 2011
and 2015. Check out the graph below to see how some of the other top
neighborhoods compared.

